# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  مشکل تراز کانون و توصیه های اخر برای همیشه

## matrooke

دوباره سلام.احتمالا اخرین سلام :Yahoo (12): 
عزاداری هاتون قبول باشه ایشالله.امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه.دیگه از الان شما به طول کامل کنکوری به حساب میاین و آزمون های اصلی تون هم شروع شده.
این تاپیک هم قول داده بودم ،میزنم و احتمالا هم اخرین تاپیکم باشه.
این تاپیک دو بخشه.اول یه سری کلیات و بحث مفصل در مورد تراز قلم چی و بخش دوم توصیه هایی ک برای کنکوری ها شنیدنشون لازمه.
تقریبا تمامه تجربیات و دانسته هام رو در مورد کنکور بگم.
سریع تر برم سراغ اصل مطلب.
اول از همه چرا قلم چی؟
معلومه چون بهترین برنامه رو داره.(جامعه اماری هم بالاس)
توی این چند سال یه جو منفی علیه این مجموعه ایجاد شده ک این جور جو ها توی کشور ما عادیه(مخصوصا نسل معترض ما) :Yahoo (106): 
خیلی ها میگن تقلب زیاده و فلانه و بهمانه و سوالاش غلطن و...
اما من میگم قلم چی با تمام بدی هایی ک داره خوبی هاش اینا رو خنثی میکنه(علاقه ای ب باز کردن بحثش ندارم)
خب بریم سر قضیه ی تراز.
ایا واقعا قضیه ی تراز مهمه؟
یکی از بهترین راه ها برای موفقیت در کنکور اینه که شما سعی کنید هر ازمون بهترین خودتون باشید طبیعتا اینطور خود به خود برای کنکور اماده میشین(البته نباید زیاد غرق تراز شد)
یه سری قلق برای تراز بالا شدن هست ک قراره بگمتون.
البته من خودم این قلق ها رو یه روزه بدست نیاوردم.کلی جون کندم تا بالاخره با گذشت زمان تراز بالا هفت هزاری ک برام نشدنی بود رو مشکلش رو حل کنم و تقریبا تمام ازمون  سال چهارمم بالا ۷ هزار بود.
خیلی ازین مطالبی ک میخوام بگم شاید با خودتون بگین بابا این حرف هاش کلیشه ای رو ک همه جا میزنن :Yahoo (31): .اما قول میدم ،قول میدم اگه وقت بزارین و تلاش کنین حتما نتیجه میگیرید.
بچه ها وقت خیلی خیلی زیادی برای این تاپیک گذاشتم و خواهشا برای اینکه برات مفید باشه همین الان پاشو برو ی برگه بیار همزمان ک داری این مطلب رو میخونی نکته ای دیدی بنویس.شاید خوده این نکات بدردتون نخوره اما حتما در ذهنتون جرقه ای میزنه و راه درست خودش شروع میکنه ب پیدا شدن.پس تنبلی نکن برو برگه رو بیار.
وگرنه هر چی خوندی مثل قبلیا به زباله دان ذهنتون میپیوندن.

ادبیات:مهم ترین درس عمومیا و شاید برای خیلیا سخت ترین درس عمومی هم باشه
.
ادبیات از پنج بخش مجزا  درست شده ک خیلی هم بهم مربوط نیستن.

اولیش لغت و املاس.حدودا پنج تا تست هم میاد ازشون.

اولین تست ک راحته و همه با یکی دوبار خوندن میزننش.

اما توی بحث لغت با دو چالش روبرو هستیم.یکی سوالات شمارشی و دیگری اینکه بعضی کلمات معانی ای رو براش استفاده میکنن ک توی کتاب نیست.

سوال شمارشی کار هر کسی نیست.قلم چی هم خیلی سخت میارش و معلومه دو سه کلمه هستن ک خیلی دام دارن  و بعضی جاها غیر استاندارد.خیلی با احتیاط جواب بدین (اگه به منه ک میگم خیلی وقتا اصن جوابشون ندین ریسکش بالاس)

البته بعدا ک ازمون ها جامع میشه این سوالات راحت تر میشن.

برای چالش دومی ک گفتم باید هر چی معنی ک هر جا میبینید رو یه جا (مثلا تو منبع درسی تون) جمع کنید.بعد هر ازمون معانی جدید رو یادداشت کنید.

توصیه برای خوندن لغات: ۱.سعی کنید لغات رو توی جمله بخونید (مثل کتاب مهر و ماه) ۲.در طول هفته ازمون حداقل سه بار بخونید لغات رو۳.دور لغات سخت علامت بزنید برای بعدتون(من خودم لغات سخت رو وارد یه برگه ی دیگه میکردم بعدا از خودم امتحانشون میگرفتم)

خب بریم سراغ املا.
من متاسفانه اینو دیر فهمیدم ک چقدر تست زدن در املا موثره.فقط میشستم میخوندم و تست نمیزدم
.اگه از الان کتاب هامون سبطی رو بخونید خوبه.

تست های املا اکثر یه قلق دارن و از کلمات روتین و خاصی استفاده میشه که با تست زدن اینارو می فهمید.(پس توصیه ی املا اینه تست زیاد بزنید و لغات سخت رو هم حتما جایی یادداشت کنید)

تاریخ ادبیات :Yahoo (94): گه گذشت اون موقع که فقط اثار رو میاوردن .دهن سرویسا دیگه میرن درامد ها رو میارن.از همین الان خوب بخونید و مرور کنید نزاریدشون برای بعدا.

آرایه:خیلی ها مفاهیم ارایه ها رو بلدن اما نمیتونن تست ها رو بزنن.
برای ارایه راهی جز تست زدن روزانه نمیتونم توصیه کنم.

زبان فارسی:راحت از کنارش نگذرید.توی کنکور ب کمکم اومد.
هر ازمون اول کتاب درسی رو خوب بخونید و بقیش هم تست بزنید و پاسخ ها رو خوب بخونید.یه دفتر هم جدا داشته باشید ک نکات رو توش بنویسین.
این ازمون اگه قراره تکواژ بیاد و شما ۲۰۰ تست دارین این ۲۰۰ تا رو توی ده روز بزنید.این جوری روز های بیشتری درگیرش هستید و بهتر توی حافظتون میمونه.هر چقدر هم غلط زدید توجه نکنید ادامه بدید.

۵ تا تست حیفه ک بیخیالش بشید(شاید کنکورای اینده بیشترم شد)

قرابت:دو کار باید براش بکنید.یکی اینکه برید ب معانی و مفاهیم شعر ها مسلط بشید(کتابا سیر تا پیاز خوبن) یکی دگ اینکه هر روز چند تست بزنید.من خودم بعد مدتی دیدم قرابتا خیلی خیلی بدم.
یه خانومی بود توی همین انجمن بم گفت که هر روز تست بزنم .واقعا معجزه شد.
یادمه توی خونه تست پیش زدم سر ازمون سال دوم اومد و همش رو زدم.
حتما توی برنامتون باشه.

عربی:تراز اورترین درس.فحش خور ترین درس.
سه بخشه ترجمه و درک و قواعد.
جالبیه بخش ترجمه اینه ک شما نکات بیشتر ب کارتون میاد تا ترجمه ی دقیق کلمات.اصلا بعضی جاها معنی ب کارتون نمیاد.همونطوری ک میتونید ترجمه ی سری نکات داره ک همه ی کتابا هم توی درسنامه هاشون هست.شما اولین کاری ک میکنید اینه ک میرید درسنامه رو میخونید.بعد شروع میکنید ب تست زدن.پاسخ ها رو دقیق بررسی میکنید ک ببیند با توجه ب چ نکته ای این گزینه رو حذف کرده.و سعی میکنید از این تکنیک توی بقیه ی تستا استفاده کنید.
همینجور ک دستتون روونتر میشه شما میفهمید ک باید اول از همه سراغ چ کلماتی برید و سوال رو سریع حل کنید.
روش حل هم ب صورت حذف گزینس مثلا.دو گزینه با زمان فعل رد میشه اون یکی هم با معنی مفرد به جمع!!
پس توی ترجمه قرار نیست همه ی کلمات بررسی شن.
من یادمه تابستون روزانه تست زدم و دیگه تا کنکور نزدم و توی تمام ازمونا و کنکور همیشه ترجمه ها رو جواب دادم.
درک مطلب ۴ سوال اولش ک مفهومه متنه.کاریش نمیشه کرد ک.باید هی درک مطلب بزنید.
اما بقیه تستاش ب قواعد مربوطه.(دست کم گرفتن درک مطلب یکی از بزرگترین ضعف های من در کنکور بود . هر جند وقت یک بار درک مطلب بزنید.چیزی نیس ک براحتی مهارتش رو بدست بیارید اشتباه منو تکرار نکنید.)
عربی درسی حدودا فرمولیه.باید فرمول هاش رو یاد بگیرید ک این مهارت با درسنامه ی خوب و تست زیاد شدنیه.
اگه خیلی ضعیفید دبیر بگیرید.

دینی:درسی ک حتما باید بالا بزنید.درسی ک فقط جنبه ی حفظیه مطلق داره و مهارت توی این درس معنایی خاصی نداره.با توجه ب کنکور ۹۶ باید ایه ها رو خوب حفظ کنید.اوایل سخته اما خب با مرور مرور مرور درست میشه.سعی کنید از روی حفظ ایات رو بنویسید.اول متن رو خوب بخونید.
بعد میرید سراغ تست میبینید که کجاهاش مهمه و میاید دوباره متن رو میخونید،کاملا بجوییدش
اوایل شاید تو کانون ترازش پایین باشه و جلوتر با توجه به افزایش حجم ترازش میاد بالا و اونایی که خوب نخوندن عقب میمونند
تا روزه کنکور باید هی مرور‌ بشه (راه دیگه ای نداره)
زبان:مباحث آموزشیش
یعنی لغات و گرامرش که توی کتاب کمک درسیتون مشخصه 
یکی از مهارت هایی که باید برای این درس داشته باشین سرعته. ۲تا ریدینگه بزرگ رو باید توی زمان کم بزنید اصلا ترازشم برای همون ریدینگ هاس یه روز درمیون یا روزانه.۲تا ۲تا ریدینگ پشت سر هم بزنید
بعضی ها زبانشون قویه اما میرن سر جلسه آزمون و درصد پایین میزنن چون سرعت ندارند
مهمترین مهارت،سرعتشه
تمرین کنید تا یاد بگیرید که چجور با ریدینگ برخورد کنید(کجاش مهمه،کجاش نیست و...)
بچه ها یه توصیه کلی برای عمومی ها
خیلی ها هستند که میبینم تراز اختصاصیشون بسیار بالاس ولی عمومی شدید پایین دارند
اشتباه خیلی خیلی بزرگی میکنید
اشتباهی که منم مرتکبش شدم
عمومی ها‌ رو بصورت بازه های مرتب توی برنامتون پخش کنید نزارید برای بعد از عید
بعد از عید کاره‌ خاصی نمیشه کرد
عمومی تکرار میخاد تَکرار :Yahoo (76): 
ریاضی:
کلا توی این مبحث اختصاصی ها نظر کلی به دردتون نمیخوره و باید دونه‌دونه بررسیشون کرد که الان از توان من خارجه(منظورم اینه مثلا بیام کامل مبحث مشتق رو بگم‌ براتون و...)
البته این کلیاتی که میگم رو خوب دنبال کنید
توی اختصاصی ها همون قدر که مفاهیم مهمه و تلاش میخواهد سرعت هم مهمه شایدم بیشتر 
چون خیلی ها هستن که کامل مفاهیم رو بلدن اما کم بودن سرعت جلوشون رو میگیره 
درس ریاضی و فیزیک حدودا مثل همه خوندنشون اینجور دروس شما مفاهیم رو فقط با درسنامه یاد نمیگیرید 
در اصل ،درس یادگرفتنتون توی تست حل کردنه 
درسنامه راهارو نشون میده اما این مهارت که من برای حل این سوال از کدام راه حل باید استفاده کنم،تست زدن به شما یاد میده
نکته مهم تیپ شناسی،شما با دیدن سوال باید سریع راه حل بزنه به ذهنتون 
چطور به این مهارت میرسید؟؟؟
خوندن به صورت تیپ شناسی و خواندن دقیق پاسخنامه و دیدن انواع راه حل ها به طوریکه بعضی جاها خودتون راه حل جدید میسازید اول کار میبینید که دارید اکثر سوال رو غلط میزنید ولی سماجت بکنید  موفق  میشید(حرف کلیشه ای نیست بارها شده ک مثلا اوایل از هر ده تا تست ۹ تا غلط میزدم اما سماجت باعث کامل اون درس رو یاد بگیرم مثل اب خوردن :Yahoo (83): 
 بار اول که همه ی تست ها رو میزنید
بار دوم اونایی که غلط زدید رو میخونید 
خوب سوالات رو توی ذهنتون دسته بندی کنید
مفاهیم رو اینطور که گفتم یاد میگیرید
برای سرعت چند مسئله هست
یکی تمرین کردن برای روان شدن دستتون
دوم نکاتی است که بعضی تست ها رو سریعتر از حد معمول حل میکنید(که توی کنکور ۹۶ پر بود)
سوم ازمون زدن (واقعا تاثیر گذاره)

پس ریاضی و فیزیک اصل یادگیریش شد تست و حتما پاسخنامه رو بخونید
زیست:درسنامه زیاد توصیه نمیشه(مگر برای ژنتیک)کتاب رو اول بخونید اگر خواستید ۲باره بخونید بعد مقداری از تست ها رو ببینید که چطور باید کتاب رو خوند بعدش کتاب رو میخونید و سپس باقی تست ها و دیگر شما حدودا کامل یاد گرفتید که کتاب رو چطور بخونید پس بیشتر روی کتاب باید تمرکز بشه،نکات خوب رو تو کتابتون بنویسید اما الکی شلوغش نکنید
شیمی:شیمی ترکیبی از زیست و ریاضی است یعنی هم محاسبه هم مفاهیم
مفاهیم کتاب رو که مثل زیست میخونید اگر درسنامه های برای شیمی تو بازار خوبن برای محاسبه شما که نمیتونید ضرب و تقسیم هارو کم کنید پس باید از وقت های دیگر قرض بگیریم مثلا من ضرایب واکنش ها و جرم مولی ها رو حفظ بودم،شاید تعجب کردید!!! اما اون مهم هاش رو حفظ بودم و خیلی خیلی خیلی کمکم کرد جوری که درصد استوکیومتری توی اازمون از زیر ۱۰اومد بالای ۸۵!!!
اگر به مدت تست بزنید میبینید خود به خود دارید حفظ میشید!!!
البته من یک دفترچه کوچک داشتم که مهم ها رو توس مینوشتم خب دیگر از این کلیات بیام بیرون و توصیه های مستقیم بکنم


۱-اجازه ندید مسائل جانبی پاچتون رو بگیره هی دقیقه به دقیقه نیاید اعتراض کنید هی نیاید کمپین ضد قلم چی حرف بزنید،کمپین نه به تاثیر قطعی!!!
بچه ها بحث های خیلی مهم تری هستن و من خیلی کم دیدم بین این افراد معترض کسی موفق بشه
 هممون اعتراض داریم!!!
اما خودمون رو جر ندیم
اگر ترازت یه ازمون اومد پایین احساساتی نشو و بقیه رو فحش بارون نکن!!
هر شرایطی که معترض بهش شدی شک نکن شک نکن که میتونی با تلاش بیشتر حلش کنی(میدونم این حرف یک ذره هم روی معترضا تاثیر نداره)
۲-انتظار نداشته باشید یه ازمون مثلا ادبیاتتون ۵۰درصد زیاد بشه!خیلی تست ها بودن که من میگفتم خدا نمیشه!!اینارو نمیشه زد!
بعد از عید اصلا آب خوردن بود زمان خیلی چیزا رو درست میکند قول میدم!!!
۳-اگر بدون برنامه دارید میخونید همین الان بیخیال شو دارید الکی دست و پا میزنید و اگر برنامه دارید ولی نتیجه نمیگیرید برنامتون مشکل داره
برنامه نویسی ۲اصل داره یکی اینکه با اصول کنکور سازگار باشه دو اینکه با اصل شما سازگار باشه و هر دوتاشم مهمن
اولی رو شاید مشاور بتونه جاشو بگیره ولی دومی رو فقط خودتون میتونید حل کنید(ب تاپیک برنامه ریزی در امضام مراجعه کنید)
۴-همیشه برنامه باهاتون باشه من اگه کتابامم باهام نبود ولی همیشه برنامم باهام‌بود و تصحیح میکردمش
۵-الکی الکی هی مباحث رو حذف نکنید هرچیزی رو که حذف میکنید باید قید یک مورد از هدفتون رو بزنید من اصلا چیزی به اسم حذف نداشتم حتی هندسه که خیلی بش توجه نکردم(حذف کردن تاوان دارد)
۶-حتی الامکان گوشیتونو کنار بزارید من خودم یه گوشی ساده گرفتم حتی هنوز با اون گوشی کارام رو میکنم اینترنت،گوشی،TV و... از زمان غافلتون میکنه اصلا نمیفهمید زمان چجور میره من همیشه میگم زمان اونقدر زیاده که به همه ی مسائلتون میرسید و اونقدر کم که نمیشه یه لحظه ازش رو از دست داد.محدود کردنش سخته.کاملا از دسترس خارجشون کنید. یه روزایی تا کنکورتون هست که حالی ب حالی می شید می زنید ب سیم اخر و اگر اینا در دسترس باشن ضرر بدی میکنید.
۷.هی نگید ای بابا این ک زندگی نشد...اصن اینطوری نمیشه...
ببینید کنکور یه ساله.یه سالی ک خیلی از ایندتون رو تعیین میکنه.مجبورید از خیلی چیزها بزنید در طی این یک سال.
دیگه اینو میدونید ک هر چرزی بهایی دارد...
۸.خیلی ها میگن اول مثلا ده تا تست بزن بعدش پاسخ رو نگاه کن ... هیچ وقت نفهمیدم چرا؟!!اصلل معنایی نداره این کار.وقتتون رو بیشتر میگیره.امکان داره شما یک اشتباه رو توی ده سوال دقیق تکرار کنین!
۹.یکی از کارای بیهوده اینه ک تست هاس اموزشی رو زمان دار بزنید.بیخودترین کاره .اصلا زمان دار زدن اصول داره.ترتیب داره.الکی نیس همینجوری بیست تا سوال جمع کنی و زمان دار برنی.
۱۰.اینو رک بگم:بیخیال دوست پسر/دختر شید������.شاید در ظاهر اول به نظر بیاد ک بهتون انرژی برای درس خوندن میده.اما در طرفی دگ امکان کامل نابود شدن کنکورتون خیلی بالاس.ریکسش شدیده.دندون رو جگر بزارید :Yahoo (76): 
۱۱. یه توصیه برای عمومی هاتون ک باعث شد توی یک ازمون ۱۰۰۰ تا افزایش تراز عمومی داشته باشم(جدی).ادبیات و عربی درس های مشکل داره من بود ولی دینی و زبان بلد بودم اما بعد با اینه دینی و زبانم خوب بود ولی نمیرسیدم به این دوتا.باعث میشد علاوه بر اینکه درسای سخت رو نزدم ک هیچ درسایی ک بلد بودم هم از دست بدم
پس اومدم اول دینی و زبان رو سریع میزدم(رتبه ی دو پارسال هم ترتیبشو تغییر داده بود!)ی بار امتحان کنید شاید مفید بود...
۱۲.توی زدن سوالات شمارشی حساسیت داشته باشین.یکی از مهم ترین دلیل تعداد غلط بالا همینان.مخصوصا توی شیمی.
۱۳.یکی از مزخرف ترین کار های قلم چی ازمون گواهه.خودتون رو الکی گول نزنید.حفظ نکنید.الکی پز درصدشو ندین هیچ افتخاری نداره.کاملا درصد بی ارزشیه.!!!اگه حفظ کنید...

۱۴.تست های زیست رو با حذف گزینه حل کنید.توی ازمون ددس زیست اینکه یک گزینه رو با قطعیت بگی درسته ،امکان نداره.چون ممکنه توی نگاه اول شما مشکلش رو پیدا نکنین.پس دنبال جمله های غلط باشین.اینطور سوالای زیست رو جواب بدین وگرنه توی نگاه اول هر ۴ گزینه درستن :Yahoo (21): 
۱۵.کتاب درسی فیزیک رو بخونید.بعضی جاها حتی بهترین درسنامه همین کتابه.مخصوصا پیش۲
۱۶.یکی از راه هایی ک میشه جلوی خسته شدن از درس رو گرفت رقابت با دوستای درس خونه.باعث میشه هر وقت دلتون خواست درس رو ول کنید این حس از بین بره.
۱۷.عربی و زبان و بقیه ی درس های مهارتی ک نیاز به رمان دارن برای تسلط رو نندازین بعد عید ک اینجوری کلاهتون پس معرکس...
۱۸.خواب یه فرد کنکوری باید ۷ ساعت باشه.به نظرم ن بیشتر ن کمتر.کاملا نرماله.اگه سختتونه ک از خواب بیدار شید حتما با دوستاتون هماهنگ کنید ک با هم بیدار شید یا خانواده رو بگید دهنتون رو سرویس کنه.
۱۹.هفته ی اول ازمون هدفتون این باشه که درصد زیادی از اختصاصی ها رو بخونید.(منظورم این نیست همه ی تستاشو بزنید منظورم اینه همه مطالبش رو یاد بگیرید)
هفته ی دوم برای مرور و خواندن باقی مانده ی دروس باشه.
۲۰.کلا اینو میگم حتی برای دانشگاهتون هم...برای خرید کتاب جو گیر نباشید.اول خوب تحقیق کنین.کتاب جدیدی اومد فوری نرید بگیرید.
۲۱.در مورد اینکه کتاب خونه برید یا نرید...بستگی داره.از این ادمای توی کتابخونه نباشین ک با رفقا میان و لای کتاب باز نمیکنن.اگه رفیقاتون ریختن اونجا پس کتتبخونه نرید همون خونه بخونید اما اگه مناسبه یه مدت برید کتابخونه بعد یه مدت خونه و...
۲۲.اینو خودم انجام ندادم چون وقت نداشتم ولی یکی از رتبه های تک رقمی ک باش در ارتباطم دیدم ک کتاب های درسیش رو داده بیرون براش یکی در میون برگه a4 بزنه و نکات هر صفحه رو توی اون برگه ها مینوشت.برگه های جدایی هم داشت توی کتابش ک میشه گفت درسنامه ای بود برای خودش.نکات خاصی رو نوشته بود.(اینا ک میگم ماله کتاب شیمیش بود)
۲۳.از همین اوایل نرید کتاب جمعبندی بخونید.این اوایل ک وقت دارین تمام مطلب رو بخونید ن خلاصه.مقلا نرید دینی خط ویژه رو از الان بخونید.
۲۴. به نظر با کرنومتر زمان بگیرید.برای من خیلی تاثیر گذار بود.هم توی ساعت مطالعم هم اینکه حواسم پرت نشه.
۲۵.خیلی ب امتحانات تشریحی مدرسه توجه نکنین.نیاد بگیرید یه روز رو کامل بزارید سر ی درس بخاطر اینکه امتحان دارید.از ما گفتن هر چند خیلی ها گوش نکردن...
۲۶.هیچی دگ ب ذهنم نمیرسه... :Yahoo (1): 
خب بچه ها دیگه هر چی تو ذهنم بود رو گفتم
چند روزه برای این تاپیک دارم کار میکنم با وجود دانشگاهم.
تا الان پنج تا تاپیک زدم ک اگه همه اونا رو کنار هم بزارید و خوب بررسی کنید حتما راه رو پیدا می کنید.
مصاحبم که هست.
یه تاپیک هم مفصل در مورد منابع صحبت کردم
برنامه ریزی هم گفتم و خلاصه نویسی...
و اینم اخرین تاپیکی ک هر چی ب ذهنم میرسید رو گفتم.
تاپیکا مکمل همن. اگه میتونید چاپشون کنید و بشینید یه روز خوب همه شون رو بررسی کنید و خووووب فکر کنید.
تا فکر نکنید ب درک خوبی از کنکور نمیرسید.
راه خودتونو پیدا کنید،
فکر کنید
در مورد ایندتون.در مورد این راه پر پیچ و خمی ک در پیش دارید.
بدون فکر نرید جلو.
الان ک وقت دارید بشینید بررسی کنید راه درست رو پیدا کنید.


سوالی داشتین در خدمتم.
...زکات علم نشر اونه...هر نکته ای میفهمید ب دوستاتون بگید.بخدا یادم نمیاد نکته ای به ذهنم رسیده باشه ولی ب دوستام نگفته باشم.تا الان هم کلی تاپیک زدم بدون هیچ انتظاری از کسی.
تا اخر هم هر کسی کمکی ازم بخواد در توانم باشه انجام میدم.
با هم روراست باشین.با هم رقابت سالم کنین.با بقیه روراست باشین حتی اگه اونا نیستن.کنکور ارزش زیرپا گذاشتن انسانیت رو نداره...
دیگر حرفی نیست
...ارزو میکنم ب اندازه ی تلاشتون موفق بشید...

در پناه حق :Yahoo (11):

----------


## Mahya14

دستتون درد نکنه
نکات واقعا خوبی گفتین. امیدوارم بچه ها استفاده کنن

----------


## alirezahpr

:Yahoo (1): ممنون نکات خوبی بود اما حجم بالا مثل فاگو :Yahoo (76):

----------


## fardad1

_سلام من اون برنامه ریزی شمارو حالی نمیشم میشه اینجا توضیح بدید دوباره 

درباره  ساعت مطالعه هم بگید_

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*سلام.
عالییی بود.
عالییی
تشکر!
*

----------


## matrooke

> _سلام من اون برنامه ریزی شمارو حالی نمیشم میشه اینجا توضیح بدید دوباره 
> 
> درباره  ساعت مطالعه هم بگید_


کله اون تاپیک رو ک نمیشه بگم.
در اصل شما اول برنامه ی راهبردی رو میزاری جلوت و اون مواردی ک باید بخونی تا به ازمون برسی رو مینویسی.
مثلا ۲۰۰ تست ریاضی و فلان قدر زیست و...
بعد ک همه رو نوشتی اینا رو میچینی توی روز های هفته.
نمونه گذاشتم.
ساعت مطالعه رنج دقیقی نداره.یکی میبینی ۱۳ ساعت میخونه اما ب اندازه ی ۸ ساعت ی نفر دیگه مفید نبوده.
هر چقدر میتونید بخونید اما ب نظرم زیر ۸ ساعت نباشه بهتره.(روزای تعطیل)
روزای مدرسه هم ک اگه ۶ ساعت بخونید ک عالیه

----------


## fardad1

_ممنون برای پاسخ_

----------


## matrooke

۲۷. هر وقت از ازمون اومدید همون روز بررسی کنید.یه برگه بزارید کنارتون و اون سوالاتی ک غلطه یا نزدین رو بررسی کنین مشکل کجاست بنویسین رو کاغذ و برنامه های بعدیتون سعی کنین حلش کنید...

----------


## sina1379

ای دیش کجاست

----------


## matrooke

> ای دیش کجاست


مدیر محترم حذف کردن.
پ.خ بدین

----------


## pardis1

واسه عمومیا طبق ازمون پیش بریم یا برنامه جدا گانه واسشون داشته باشیم

----------


## matrooke

> واسه عمومیا طبق ازمون پیش بریم یا برنامه جدا گانه واسشون داشته باشیم


طبق ازمون پیش برید.مرور های خوبی داره.

----------


## Pasteur

ضمن تشکر از این چند تاپیک جامعتون،
یعنی شما میگین مثلا الان یک تست تالیفی زیست رو زدم بلافاصله بررسی کنم ؟ من فقط برای تستای محاسباتی این کارو می کنم.

----------


## matrooke

> ضمن تشکر از این چند تاپیک جامعتون،
> یعنی شما میگین مثلا الان یک تست تالیفی زیست رو زدم بلافاصله بررسی کنم ؟ من فقط برای تستای محاسباتی این کارو می کنم.


خواهش میکنم
ببین شما یه تستی زدی و یه چالشی تو ذهنتون بوجود اورده.یعنی الان ذهنتون امادس برای اون تست.اما اگه چند تا تست بزنید بعد بررسی کنید دوباره باید اون تست یادتون بیاد و زمان میگیره.اگه هم کلی اشتباه زده باشید(مخصوصا ای کیو) باعث میشه اعصابتون اذیت یشه.
اصلا چ دلیلی داره بزارینش بعدا بررسی کنید؟؟

----------


## amin and erfan

خیلی زحمت کشیدی ممنون

----------


## matrooke

> خیلی زحمت کشیدی ممنون


عارررره
برید درستونو بخونید...

----------


## golbargsima

ایول ... دمت گرم مرد

----------


## Mff

لینک باقی تاپیک ها رو هم بزارید ممنون

----------


## Dark_Angel

مطلب جالب انگیزی بود ... چندبار تایم اوت گرفتم تا خوندمش :Yahoo (23):

----------


## a.ka

> خواهش میکنم
> ببین شما یه تستی زدی و یه چالشی تو ذهنتون بوجود اورده.یعنی الان ذهنتون امادس برای اون تست.اما اگه چند تا تست بزنید بعد بررسی کنید دوباره باید اون تست یادتون بیاد و زمان میگیره.اگه هم کلی اشتباه زده باشید(مخصوصا ای کیو) باعث میشه اعصابتون اذیت یشه.
> اصلا چ دلیلی داره بزارینش بعدا بررسی کنید؟؟


یه سوالی داشتم ازتون متشکر میشم اگر جواب بدین !
اینکه زیست نمیشه مستقیما رفت سراغ ای کیو یعنی یجورایی خیلی نکته های خفنی داره . من خودم الگو میزنم ولی الگو هم باز رو مخمه ! سوالا همش کوتاه پاسخه و با کنکور مچ نیست ! حالا این یه ایرادشه 
یه راه حلی بدین مرسی

----------


## matrooke

> یه سوالی داشتم ازتون متشکر میشم اگر جواب بدین !
> اینکه زیست نمیشه مستقیما رفت سراغ ای کیو یعنی یجورایی خیلی نکته های خفنی داره . من خودم الگو میزنم ولی الگو هم باز رو مخمه ! سوالا همش کوتاه پاسخه و با کنکور مچ نیست ! حالا این یه ایرادشه 
> یه راه حلی بدین مرسی


الگو رو ول کن برو سراغه ای کیو
مهم نیست چند تا غلط میزنی هر تست هر چی جواب دادی برو پاسخ رو نگاه کن و خوب بخون نکته رو وارد کتاب کن.خیلی درسا بودن اولش از هر ده تا 8 تا اشتباه میزدم هیچ هم نمیفهمیدم 
اما ادامه میدادم نکاتو مینوشتم کتابو هی میخوندم تا بالاخره بعد مدتی یاد میگرفتم
ای کیو شبیه ترین تستارو به کنکور داره 
بعد مدتی  ک تست بزنی میگی ای کیو همین بود :Yahoo (111): ؟؟

----------


## a.ka

> الگو رو ول کن برو سراغه ای کیو
> مهم نیست چند تا غلط میزنی هر تست هر چی جواب دادی برو پاسخ رو نگاه کن و خوب بخون نکته رو وارد کتاب کن.خیلی درسا بودن اولش از هر ده تا 8 تا اشتباه میزدم هیچ هم نمیفهمیدم 
> اما ادامه میدادم نکاتو مینوشتم کتابو هی میخوندم تا بالاخره بعد مدتی یاد میگرفتم
> ای کیو شبیه ترین تستارو به کنکور داره 
> بعد مدتی  ک تست بزنی میگی ای کیو همین بود؟؟


*این آی کیو خیلی زمان بره ! مضربی هم به دلم نمیشینه بزنم ! یه راهکاری در این باره بده . مرسی 
من میخام کل مباحث آزمونو کار کنم با آمادگی 100% برم سرجلسه !
*

----------


## matrooke

> *این آی کیو خیلی زمان بره ! مضربی هم به دلم نمیشینه بزنم ! یه راهکاری در این باره بده . مرسی 
> من میخام کل مباحث آزمونو کار کنم با آمادگی 100% برم سرجلسه !
> *


عزیز کلا دوتا کتاب تو بازار معروفن.الگو و ای کیو
الگو رو ک گفتی خوشم نمیاد منم قبول دارم
میمونه ای کیو
اگه دلیلت زمانه که منطقی نیست.زیست وقته زیادی میخواد
یه راهی هست که خیلی خوبه.
شما کتابو میخونید بعد تست های زوج رو میزنید بعد دوباره کتابو میخونید بعد تست های فرد رو میزنی بعد در اخر کتاب.این خیلی خوبه هم مرورش عالیه هم شما مطمعن تری ک میرسی به ازمون.
شاید تست های فرد رو نرسی کامل  اما خب بالاخره کله مباحثو تو زوج زدی
این روشو برای درسای دیگه هم استفاده کن خوبه .چون مروره خوبی هم هست و مطمعن تره
موفق باشی :Yahoo (76):

----------


## ali.sn

> *این آی کیو خیلی زمان بره ! مضربی هم به دلم نمیشینه بزنم ! یه راهکاری در این باره بده . مرسی 
> من میخام کل مباحث آزمونو کار کنم با آمادگی 100% برم سرجلسه !
> *


اگه ميخواى با كمترين تست بيشترين نتيجه بگيري بايد بگم متاسفانه نميتونى

----------


## daniel19

> دوباره سلام.احتمالا اخرین سلام
> عزاداری هاتون قبول باشه ایشالله.امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه.دیگه از الان شما به طول کامل کنکوری به حساب میاین و آزمون های اصلی تون هم شروع شده.
> این تاپیک هم قول داده بودم ،میزنم و احتمالا هم اخرین تاپیکم باشه.
> این تاپیک دو بخشه.اول یه سری کلیات و بحث مفصل در مورد تراز قلم چی و بخش دوم توصیه هایی ک برای کنکوری ها شنیدنشون لازمه.
> تقریبا تمامه تجربیات و دانسته هام رو در مورد کنکور بگم.
> سریع تر برم سراغ اصل مطلب.
> اول از همه چرا قلم چی؟
> معلومه چون بهترین برنامه رو داره.(جامعه اماری هم بالاس)
> توی این چند سال یه جو منفی علیه این مجموعه ایجاد شده ک این جور جو ها توی کشور ما عادیه(مخصوصا نسل معترض ما)
> ...


نکات واقعا خوبی بود.نکاتی بود که بعد یه سال بهش رسیدم.حیف که برای کنکور بعدی باید حین سربازی درس بخونم

----------


## Amirhassan5303

مرسی دکتر جان 
یه روزی به دیدنت میام خیلی با معرفتی  :Y (467):

----------


## Mojtaba1012

ممنون

----------


## a.t.n

عالی بود ،ممنون
Up

----------


## Saturn8

UP

----------


## nokia

> UP


ممنون بخاطر تاپیک های آپ شده  :Yahoo (1): 
یروز باید درس نخونم از اینا نکته بردارم  :Yahoo (4): 
. 
@matrooke خیلیم خفن خیلیم عالی ، سپاس ^^

----------


## -Mikasa-

خدا خیرت بده مومن  :Y (592): 
الهی خیر ببینی

----------


## hooty.bugatti

*سلام،عاغا چطور میشه تاپیک زد؟؟؟؟در مورد همین قلمچی میخوام تاپیک بزنم مهمه قدیمیم قبلا میزدم تاپیک اما الان نمیشه





 نوشته اصلی توسط matrooke


دوباره سلام.احتمالا اخرین سلام
عزاداری هاتون قبول باشه ایشالله.امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه.دیگه از الان شما به طول کامل کنکوری به حساب میاین و آزمون های اصلی تون هم شروع شده.
این تاپیک هم قول داده بودم ،میزنم و احتمالا هم اخرین تاپیکم باشه.
این تاپیک دو بخشه.اول یه سری کلیات و بحث مفصل در مورد تراز قلم چی و بخش دوم توصیه هایی ک برای کنکوری ها شنیدنشون لازمه.
تقریبا تمامه تجربیات و دانسته هام رو در مورد کنکور بگم.
سریع تر برم سراغ اصل مطلب.
اول از همه چرا قلم چی؟
معلومه چون بهترین برنامه رو داره.(جامعه اماری هم بالاس)
توی این چند سال یه جو منفی علیه این مجموعه ایجاد شده ک این جور جو ها توی کشور ما عادیه(مخصوصا نسل معترض ما)
خیلی ها میگن تقلب زیاده و فلانه و بهمانه و سوالاش غلطن و...
اما من میگم قلم چی با تمام بدی هایی ک داره خوبی هاش اینا رو خنثی میکنه(علاقه ای ب باز کردن بحثش ندارم)
خب بریم سر قضیه ی تراز.
ایا واقعا قضیه ی تراز مهمه؟
یکی از بهترین راه ها برای موفقیت در کنکور اینه که شما سعی کنید هر ازمون بهترین خودتون باشید طبیعتا اینطور خود به خود برای کنکور اماده میشین(البته نباید زیاد غرق تراز شد)
یه سری قلق برای تراز بالا شدن هست ک قراره بگمتون.
البته من خودم این قلق ها رو یه روزه بدست نیاوردم.کلی جون کندم تا بالاخره با گذشت زمان تراز بالا هفت هزاری ک برام نشدنی بود رو مشکلش رو حل کنم و تقریبا تمام ازمون  سال چهارمم بالا ۷ هزار بود.
خیلی ازین مطالبی ک میخوام بگم شاید با خودتون بگین بابا این حرف هاش کلیشه ای رو ک همه جا میزنن.اما قول میدم ،قول میدم اگه وقت بزارین و تلاش کنین حتما نتیجه میگیرید.
بچه ها وقت خیلی خیلی زیادی برای این تاپیک گذاشتم و خواهشا برای اینکه برات مفید باشه همین الان پاشو برو ی برگه بیار همزمان ک داری این مطلب رو میخونی نکته ای دیدی بنویس.شاید خوده این نکات بدردتون نخوره اما حتما در ذهنتون جرقه ای میزنه و راه درست خودش شروع میکنه ب پیدا شدن.پس تنبلی نکن برو برگه رو بیار.
وگرنه هر چی خوندی مثل قبلیا به زباله دان ذهنتون میپیوندن.

ادبیات:مهم ترین درس عمومیا و شاید برای خیلیا سخت ترین درس عمومی هم باشه
.
ادبیات از پنج بخش مجزا  درست شده ک خیلی هم بهم مربوط نیستن.

اولیش لغت و املاس.حدودا پنج تا تست هم میاد ازشون.

اولین تست ک راحته و همه با یکی دوبار خوندن میزننش.

اما توی بحث لغت با دو چالش روبرو هستیم.یکی سوالات شمارشی و دیگری اینکه بعضی کلمات معانی ای رو براش استفاده میکنن ک توی کتاب نیست.

سوال شمارشی کار هر کسی نیست.قلم چی هم خیلی سخت میارش و معلومه دو سه کلمه هستن ک خیلی دام دارن  و بعضی جاها غیر استاندارد.خیلی با احتیاط جواب بدین (اگه به منه ک میگم خیلی وقتا اصن جوابشون ندین ریسکش بالاس)

البته بعدا ک ازمون ها جامع میشه این سوالات راحت تر میشن.

برای چالش دومی ک گفتم باید هر چی معنی ک هر جا میبینید رو یه جا (مثلا تو منبع درسی تون) جمع کنید.بعد هر ازمون معانی جدید رو یادداشت کنید.

توصیه برای خوندن لغات: ۱.سعی کنید لغات رو توی جمله بخونید (مثل کتاب مهر و ماه) ۲.در طول هفته ازمون حداقل سه بار بخونید لغات رو۳.دور لغات سخت علامت بزنید برای بعدتون(من خودم لغات سخت رو وارد یه برگه ی دیگه میکردم بعدا از خودم امتحانشون میگرفتم)

خب بریم سراغ املا.
من متاسفانه اینو دیر فهمیدم ک چقدر تست زدن در املا موثره.فقط میشستم میخوندم و تست نمیزدم
.اگه از الان کتاب هامون سبطی رو بخونید خوبه.

تست های املا اکثر یه قلق دارن و از کلمات روتین و خاصی استفاده میشه که با تست زدن اینارو می فهمید.(پس توصیه ی املا اینه تست زیاد بزنید و لغات سخت رو هم حتما جایی یادداشت کنید)

تاریخ ادبیاتگه گذشت اون موقع که فقط اثار رو میاوردن .دهن سرویسا دیگه میرن درامد ها رو میارن.از همین الان خوب بخونید و مرور کنید نزاریدشون برای بعدا.

آرایه:خیلی ها مفاهیم ارایه ها رو بلدن اما نمیتونن تست ها رو بزنن.
برای ارایه راهی جز تست زدن روزانه نمیتونم توصیه کنم.

زبان فارسی:راحت از کنارش نگذرید.توی کنکور ب کمکم اومد.
هر ازمون اول کتاب درسی رو خوب بخونید و بقیش هم تست بزنید و پاسخ ها رو خوب بخونید.یه دفتر هم جدا داشته باشید ک نکات رو توش بنویسین.
این ازمون اگه قراره تکواژ بیاد و شما ۲۰۰ تست دارین این ۲۰۰ تا رو توی ده روز بزنید.این جوری روز های بیشتری درگیرش هستید و بهتر توی حافظتون میمونه.هر چقدر هم غلط زدید توجه نکنید ادامه بدید.

۵ تا تست حیفه ک بیخیالش بشید(شاید کنکورای اینده بیشترم شد)

قرابت:دو کار باید براش بکنید.یکی اینکه برید ب معانی و مفاهیم شعر ها مسلط بشید(کتابا سیر تا پیاز خوبن) یکی دگ اینکه هر روز چند تست بزنید.من خودم بعد مدتی دیدم قرابتا خیلی خیلی بدم.
یه خانومی بود توی همین انجمن بم گفت که هر روز تست بزنم .واقعا معجزه شد.
یادمه توی خونه تست پیش زدم سر ازمون سال دوم اومد و همش رو زدم.
حتما توی برنامتون باشه.

عربی:تراز اورترین درس.فحش خور ترین درس.
سه بخشه ترجمه و درک و قواعد.
جالبیه بخش ترجمه اینه ک شما نکات بیشتر ب کارتون میاد تا ترجمه ی دقیق کلمات.اصلا بعضی جاها معنی ب کارتون نمیاد.همونطوری ک میتونید ترجمه ی سری نکات داره ک همه ی کتابا هم توی درسنامه هاشون هست.شما اولین کاری ک میکنید اینه ک میرید درسنامه رو میخونید.بعد شروع میکنید ب تست زدن.پاسخ ها رو دقیق بررسی میکنید ک ببیند با توجه ب چ نکته ای این گزینه رو حذف کرده.و سعی میکنید از این تکنیک توی بقیه ی تستا استفاده کنید.
همینجور ک دستتون روونتر میشه شما میفهمید ک باید اول از همه سراغ چ کلماتی برید و سوال رو سریع حل کنید.
روش حل هم ب صورت حذف گزینس مثلا.دو گزینه با زمان فعل رد میشه اون یکی هم با معنی مفرد به جمع!!
پس توی ترجمه قرار نیست همه ی کلمات بررسی شن.
من یادمه تابستون روزانه تست زدم و دیگه تا کنکور نزدم و توی تمام ازمونا و کنکور همیشه ترجمه ها رو جواب دادم.
درک مطلب ۴ سوال اولش ک مفهومه متنه.کاریش نمیشه کرد ک.باید هی درک مطلب بزنید.
اما بقیه تستاش ب قواعد مربوطه.(دست کم گرفتن درک مطلب یکی از بزرگترین ضعف های من در کنکور بود . هر جند وقت یک بار درک مطلب بزنید.چیزی نیس ک براحتی مهارتش رو بدست بیارید اشتباه منو تکرار نکنید.)
عربی درسی حدودا فرمولیه.باید فرمول هاش رو یاد بگیرید ک این مهارت با درسنامه ی خوب و تست زیاد شدنیه.
اگه خیلی ضعیفید دبیر بگیرید.

دینی:درسی ک حتما باید بالا بزنید.درسی ک فقط جنبه ی حفظیه مطلق داره و مهارت توی این درس معنایی خاصی نداره.با توجه ب کنکور ۹۶ باید ایه ها رو خوب حفظ کنید.اوایل سخته اما خب با مرور مرور مرور درست میشه.سعی کنید از روی حفظ ایات رو بنویسید.اول متن رو خوب بخونید.
بعد میرید سراغ تست میبینید که کجاهاش مهمه و میاید دوباره متن رو میخونید،کاملا بجوییدش
اوایل شاید تو کانون ترازش پایین باشه و جلوتر با توجه به افزایش حجم ترازش میاد بالا و اونایی که خوب نخوندن عقب میمونند
تا روزه کنکور باید هی مرور‌ بشه (راه دیگه ای نداره)
زبان:مباحث آموزشیش
یعنی لغات و گرامرش که توی کتاب کمک درسیتون مشخصه 
یکی از مهارت هایی که باید برای این درس داشته باشین سرعته. ۲تا ریدینگه بزرگ رو باید توی زمان کم بزنید اصلا ترازشم برای همون ریدینگ هاس یه روز درمیون یا روزانه.۲تا ۲تا ریدینگ پشت سر هم بزنید
بعضی ها زبانشون قویه اما میرن سر جلسه آزمون و درصد پایین میزنن چون سرعت ندارند
مهمترین مهارت،سرعتشه
تمرین کنید تا یاد بگیرید که چجور با ریدینگ برخورد کنید(کجاش مهمه،کجاش نیست و...)
بچه ها یه توصیه کلی برای عمومی ها
خیلی ها هستند که میبینم تراز اختصاصیشون بسیار بالاس ولی عمومی شدید پایین دارند
اشتباه خیلی خیلی بزرگی میکنید
اشتباهی که منم مرتکبش شدم
عمومی ها‌ رو بصورت بازه های مرتب توی برنامتون پخش کنید نزارید برای بعد از عید
بعد از عید کاره‌ خاصی نمیشه کرد
عمومی تکرار میخاد تَکرار
ریاضی:
کلا توی این مبحث اختصاصی ها نظر کلی به دردتون نمیخوره و باید دونه‌دونه بررسیشون کرد که الان از توان من خارجه(منظورم اینه مثلا بیام کامل مبحث مشتق رو بگم‌ براتون و...)
البته این کلیاتی که میگم رو خوب دنبال کنید
توی اختصاصی ها همون قدر که مفاهیم مهمه و تلاش میخواهد سرعت هم مهمه شایدم بیشتر 
چون خیلی ها هستن که کامل مفاهیم رو بلدن اما کم بودن سرعت جلوشون رو میگیره 
درس ریاضی و فیزیک حدودا مثل همه خوندنشون اینجور دروس شما مفاهیم رو فقط با درسنامه یاد نمیگیرید 
در اصل ،درس یادگرفتنتون توی تست حل کردنه 
درسنامه راهارو نشون میده اما این مهارت که من برای حل این سوال از کدام راه حل باید استفاده کنم،تست زدن به شما یاد میده
نکته مهم تیپ شناسی،شما با دیدن سوال باید سریع راه حل بزنه به ذهنتون 
چطور به این مهارت میرسید؟؟؟
خوندن به صورت تیپ شناسی و خواندن دقیق پاسخنامه و دیدن انواع راه حل ها به طوریکه بعضی جاها خودتون راه حل جدید میسازید اول کار میبینید که دارید اکثر سوال رو غلط میزنید ولی سماجت بکنید  موفق  میشید(حرف کلیشه ای نیست بارها شده ک مثلا اوایل از هر ده تا تست ۹ تا غلط میزدم اما سماجت باعث کامل اون درس رو یاد بگیرم مثل اب خوردن
 بار اول که همه ی تست ها رو میزنید
بار دوم اونایی که غلط زدید رو میخونید 
خوب سوالات رو توی ذهنتون دسته بندی کنید
مفاهیم رو اینطور که گفتم یاد میگیرید
برای سرعت چند مسئله هست
یکی تمرین کردن برای روان شدن دستتون
دوم نکاتی است که بعضی تست ها رو سریعتر از حد معمول حل میکنید(که توی کنکور ۹۶ پر بود)
سوم ازمون زدن (واقعا تاثیر گذاره)

پس ریاضی و فیزیک اصل یادگیریش شد تست و حتما پاسخنامه رو بخونید
زیست:درسنامه زیاد توصیه نمیشه(مگر برای ژنتیک)کتاب رو اول بخونید اگر خواستید ۲باره بخونید بعد مقداری از تست ها رو ببینید که چطور باید کتاب رو خوند بعدش کتاب رو میخونید و سپس باقی تست ها و دیگر شما حدودا کامل یاد گرفتید که کتاب رو چطور بخونید پس بیشتر روی کتاب باید تمرکز بشه،نکات خوب رو تو کتابتون بنویسید اما الکی شلوغش نکنید
شیمی:شیمی ترکیبی از زیست و ریاضی است یعنی هم محاسبه هم مفاهیم
مفاهیم کتاب رو که مثل زیست میخونید اگر درسنامه های برای شیمی تو بازار خوبن برای محاسبه شما که نمیتونید ضرب و تقسیم هارو کم کنید پس باید از وقت های دیگر قرض بگیریم مثلا من ضرایب واکنش ها و جرم مولی ها رو حفظ بودم،شاید تعجب کردید!!! اما اون مهم هاش رو حفظ بودم و خیلی خیلی خیلی کمکم کرد جوری که درصد استوکیومتری توی اازمون از زیر ۱۰اومد بالای ۸۵!!!
اگر به مدت تست بزنید میبینید خود به خود دارید حفظ میشید!!!
البته من یک دفترچه کوچک داشتم که مهم ها رو توس مینوشتم خب دیگر از این کلیات بیام بیرون و توصیه های مستقیم بکنم


۱-اجازه ندید مسائل جانبی پاچتون رو بگیره هی دقیقه به دقیقه نیاید اعتراض کنید هی نیاید کمپین ضد قلم چی حرف بزنید،کمپین نه به تاثیر قطعی!!!
بچه ها بحث های خیلی مهم تری هستن و من خیلی کم دیدم بین این افراد معترض کسی موفق بشه
 هممون اعتراض داریم!!!
اما خودمون رو جر ندیم
اگر ترازت یه ازمون اومد پایین احساساتی نشو و بقیه رو فحش بارون نکن!!
هر شرایطی که معترض بهش شدی شک نکن شک نکن که میتونی با تلاش بیشتر حلش کنی(میدونم این حرف یک ذره هم روی معترضا تاثیر نداره)
۲-انتظار نداشته باشید یه ازمون مثلا ادبیاتتون ۵۰درصد زیاد بشه!خیلی تست ها بودن که من میگفتم خدا نمیشه!!اینارو نمیشه زد!
بعد از عید اصلا آب خوردن بود زمان خیلی چیزا رو درست میکند قول میدم!!!
۳-اگر بدون برنامه دارید میخونید همین الان بیخیال شو دارید الکی دست و پا میزنید و اگر برنامه دارید ولی نتیجه نمیگیرید برنامتون مشکل داره
برنامه نویسی ۲اصل داره یکی اینکه با اصول کنکور سازگار باشه دو اینکه با اصل شما سازگار باشه و هر دوتاشم مهمن
اولی رو شاید مشاور بتونه جاشو بگیره ولی دومی رو فقط خودتون میتونید حل کنید(ب تاپیک برنامه ریزی در امضام مراجعه کنید)
۴-همیشه برنامه باهاتون باشه من اگه کتابامم باهام نبود ولی همیشه برنامم باهام‌بود و تصحیح میکردمش
۵-الکی الکی هی مباحث رو حذف نکنید هرچیزی رو که حذف میکنید باید قید یک مورد از هدفتون رو بزنید من اصلا چیزی به اسم حذف نداشتم حتی هندسه که خیلی بش توجه نکردم(حذف کردن تاوان دارد)
۶-حتی الامکان گوشیتونو کنار بزارید من خودم یه گوشی ساده گرفتم حتی هنوز با اون گوشی کارام رو میکنم اینترنت،گوشی،TV و... از زمان غافلتون میکنه اصلا نمیفهمید زمان چجور میره من همیشه میگم زمان اونقدر زیاده که به همه ی مسائلتون میرسید و اونقدر کم که نمیشه یه لحظه ازش رو از دست داد.محدود کردنش سخته.کاملا از دسترس خارجشون کنید. یه روزایی تا کنکورتون هست که حالی ب حالی می شید می زنید ب سیم اخر و اگر اینا در دسترس باشن ضرر بدی میکنید.
۷.هی نگید ای بابا این ک زندگی نشد...اصن اینطوری نمیشه...
ببینید کنکور یه ساله.یه سالی ک خیلی از ایندتون رو تعیین میکنه.مجبورید از خیلی چیزها بزنید در طی این یک سال.
دیگه اینو میدونید ک هر چرزی بهایی دارد...
۸.خیلی ها میگن اول مثلا ده تا تست بزن بعدش پاسخ رو نگاه کن ... هیچ وقت نفهمیدم چرا؟!!اصلل معنایی نداره این کار.وقتتون رو بیشتر میگیره.امکان داره شما یک اشتباه رو توی ده سوال دقیق تکرار کنین!
۹.یکی از کارای بیهوده اینه ک تست هاس اموزشی رو زمان دار بزنید.بیخودترین کاره .اصلا زمان دار زدن اصول داره.ترتیب داره.الکی نیس همینجوری بیست تا سوال جمع کنی و زمان دار برنی.
۱۰.اینو رک بگم:بیخیال دوست پسر/دختر شید������.شاید در ظاهر اول به نظر بیاد ک بهتون انرژی برای درس خوندن میده.اما در طرفی دگ امکان کامل نابود شدن کنکورتون خیلی بالاس.ریکسش شدیده.دندون رو جگر بزارید
۱۱. یه توصیه برای عمومی هاتون ک باعث شد توی یک ازمون ۱۰۰۰ تا افزایش تراز عمومی داشته باشم(جدی).ادبیات و عربی درس های مشکل داره من بود ولی دینی و زبان بلد بودم اما بعد با اینه دینی و زبانم خوب بود ولی نمیرسیدم به این دوتا.باعث میشد علاوه بر اینکه درسای سخت رو نزدم ک هیچ درسایی ک بلد بودم هم از دست بدم
پس اومدم اول دینی و زبان رو سریع میزدم(رتبه ی دو پارسال هم ترتیبشو تغییر داده بود!)ی بار امتحان کنید شاید مفید بود...
۱۲.توی زدن سوالات شمارشی حساسیت داشته باشین.یکی از مهم ترین دلیل تعداد غلط بالا همینان.مخصوصا توی شیمی.
۱۳.یکی از مزخرف ترین کار های قلم چی ازمون گواهه.خودتون رو الکی گول نزنید.حفظ نکنید.الکی پز درصدشو ندین هیچ افتخاری نداره.کاملا درصد بی ارزشیه.!!!اگه حفظ کنید...

۱۴.تست های زیست رو با حذف گزینه حل کنید.توی ازمون ددس زیست اینکه یک گزینه رو با قطعیت بگی درسته ،امکان نداره.چون ممکنه توی نگاه اول شما مشکلش رو پیدا نکنین.پس دنبال جمله های غلط باشین.اینطور سوالای زیست رو جواب بدین وگرنه توی نگاه اول هر ۴ گزینه درستن
۱۵.کتاب درسی فیزیک رو بخونید.بعضی جاها حتی بهترین درسنامه همین کتابه.مخصوصا پیش۲
۱۶.یکی از راه هایی ک میشه جلوی خسته شدن از درس رو گرفت رقابت با دوستای درس خونه.باعث میشه هر وقت دلتون خواست درس رو ول کنید این حس از بین بره.
۱۷.عربی و زبان و بقیه ی درس های مهارتی ک نیاز به رمان دارن برای تسلط رو نندازین بعد عید ک اینجوری کلاهتون پس معرکس...
۱۸.خواب یه فرد کنکوری باید ۷ ساعت باشه.به نظرم ن بیشتر ن کمتر.کاملا نرماله.اگه سختتونه ک از خواب بیدار شید حتما با دوستاتون هماهنگ کنید ک با هم بیدار شید یا خانواده رو بگید دهنتون رو سرویس کنه.
۱۹.هفته ی اول ازمون هدفتون این باشه که درصد زیادی از اختصاصی ها رو بخونید.(منظورم این نیست همه ی تستاشو بزنید منظورم اینه همه مطالبش رو یاد بگیرید)
هفته ی دوم برای مرور و خواندن باقی مانده ی دروس باشه.
۲۰.کلا اینو میگم حتی برای دانشگاهتون هم...برای خرید کتاب جو گیر نباشید.اول خوب تحقیق کنین.کتاب جدیدی اومد فوری نرید بگیرید.
۲۱.در مورد اینکه کتاب خونه برید یا نرید...بستگی داره.از این ادمای توی کتابخونه نباشین ک با رفقا میان و لای کتاب باز نمیکنن.اگه رفیقاتون ریختن اونجا پس کتتبخونه نرید همون خونه بخونید اما اگه مناسبه یه مدت برید کتابخونه بعد یه مدت خونه و...
۲۲.اینو خودم انجام ندادم چون وقت نداشتم ولی یکی از رتبه های تک رقمی ک باش در ارتباطم دیدم ک کتاب های درسیش رو داده بیرون براش یکی در میون برگه a4 بزنه و نکات هر صفحه رو توی اون برگه ها مینوشت.برگه های جدایی هم داشت توی کتابش ک میشه گفت درسنامه ای بود برای خودش.نکات خاصی رو نوشته بود.(اینا ک میگم ماله کتاب شیمیش بود)
۲۳.از همین اوایل نرید کتاب جمعبندی بخونید.این اوایل ک وقت دارین تمام مطلب رو بخونید ن خلاصه.مقلا نرید دینی خط ویژه رو از الان بخونید.
۲۴. به نظر با کرنومتر زمان بگیرید.برای من خیلی تاثیر گذار بود.هم توی ساعت مطالعم هم اینکه حواسم پرت نشه.
۲۵.خیلی ب امتحانات تشریحی مدرسه توجه نکنین.نیاد بگیرید یه روز رو کامل بزارید سر ی درس بخاطر اینکه امتحان دارید.از ما گفتن هر چند خیلی ها گوش نکردن...
۲۶.هیچی دگ ب ذهنم نمیرسه...
خب بچه ها دیگه هر چی تو ذهنم بود رو گفتم
چند روزه برای این تاپیک دارم کار میکنم با وجود دانشگاهم.
تا الان پنج تا تاپیک زدم ک اگه همه اونا رو کنار هم بزارید و خوب بررسی کنید حتما راه رو پیدا می کنید.
مصاحبم که هست.
یه تاپیک هم مفصل در مورد منابع صحبت کردم
برنامه ریزی هم گفتم و خلاصه نویسی...
و اینم اخرین تاپیکی ک هر چی ب ذهنم میرسید رو گفتم.
تاپیکا مکمل همن. اگه میتونید چاپشون کنید و بشینید یه روز خوب همه شون رو بررسی کنید و خووووب فکر کنید.
تا فکر نکنید ب درک خوبی از کنکور نمیرسید.
راه خودتونو پیدا کنید،
فکر کنید
در مورد ایندتون.در مورد این راه پر پیچ و خمی ک در پیش دارید.
بدون فکر نرید جلو.
الان ک وقت دارید بشینید بررسی کنید راه درست رو پیدا کنید.


سوالی داشتین در خدمتم.
...زکات علم نشر اونه...هر نکته ای میفهمید ب دوستاتون بگید.بخدا یادم نمیاد نکته ای به ذهنم رسیده باشه ولی ب دوستام نگفته باشم.تا الان هم کلی تاپیک زدم بدون هیچ انتظاری از کسی.
تا اخر هم هر کسی کمکی ازم بخواد در توانم باشه انجام میدم.
با هم روراست باشین.با هم رقابت سالم کنین.با بقیه روراست باشین حتی اگه اونا نیستن.کنکور ارزش زیرپا گذاشتن انسانیت رو نداره...
دیگر حرفی نیست
...ارزو میکنم ب اندازه ی تلاشتون موفق بشید...

در پناه حق


*

----------


## -Mikasa-

> *سلام،عاغا چطور میشه تاپیک زد؟؟؟؟در مورد همین قلمچی میخوام تاپیک بزنم مهمه قدیمیم قبلا میزدم تاپیک اما الان نمیشه
> *


من هم بلد نبودم 
آموزش انجمن رو خوندم بروید شما هم بخوانید

----------


## Saeedarein

سلام اول از تاپیک بقیه باید بیای بیرون رو صفحه انجمن کلیک کن بعدش پایین یجا زده  پشت کنکوری ها و فارغ تحصیلان میتون همونو روش کلیک کنی وارد اون صفحه بشی  بعدش  پایین سمت راست زده   ارسال دیدگاه قا رنگ ابی همونو بزن  میتونی بنویی   ولی اگه تو صفحه چ ناپیک یکی دیگه باشی  نمیتونی تاپیک خودتو بزنی

----------

